# List of Micro Brands



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm compiling a list of micro brands. The criteria for a micro brand to make this list are:


2000-unit annual production maximum 
at least one 200m dive watch in its current catalog 
mechanical movements only 
$1500 USD or less in 2012 

Production figures are difficult to come by. If you have information to the contrary of any maker on this list please post it, preferably with a citation.

Please add to it. All country's manufacturers are welcome. I'll edit the list as more are suggested.

All comments are welcome.


*Aquadive* AQUADIVE WATCHES 
*Aquastar *Aquastar - Regatta Watch - Home 
*Artego* ARTEGO 
*Armida* ARMIDA WATCHES 
*Bali Ha'i* The BaliHa'i Project 
*Bathys* Diver Watches Designed in Hawaii & Made in Switzerland 
*Benarus* Benarus Automatic Dive Watches 
*Bernhardt* Bernhardt Watch 
*Boschett* Boschett Timepieces. 
*Corvus Bradley *Corvus Watch 
*Crepas *::CREPAS WATCHES:: 
*Dagaz* http://www.10watches.com 
*Deep Blue *Home 
*Dievas *Dievas | Uhren Technik 
*DWatch *Dwatch design your own watch 
*Erkahund Roland Kemmner *eBay My World - erkahund 
*Gerlach *G.Gerlach Fundacja Rozwoju Polskiej My 
*H2O *H2O watch - Customization is Everything - H2O watch - Customization is Everything 
*Hager *HOME 
*Halios *HALIOS Vancouver - Dive + Sport Watches 
*Helenarou *Marina Militare B-Uhr Pilot Flieger Submariner Watch Bose QC3 In Ear Headphones 
*Helson *About Us - Helson Watches 
*Hexa* HEXA WATCHES | INTRODUCING THE K500 DIVER 
*Irreantum *Irreantum Watch 
*JS Iceland *JS Watch co. Reykjavik 
*Kazimon *HOME of KAZIMON Horloges | Uhren | Montres | Orologio | Relojes | Relogios | Wristwatches designed by Kazim Kenzo 
*Kaventsmann* Kaventsmann Uhren 
*Korsbek *Korsbek Watch Company 
*Kremke* http://www.kremkewatches.com/ 
*Limes *LIMES - Mechanical Watches - Made in Germany  
*Magrette *The Official Website of Magrette Timepieces, Auckland (City of Sails) New Zealand 
*Mk II *Mk II Watches 
*MoVas* moVas- Movements of Asia- Asian Mechanical Watches 
*NFW *NFW 
*Ocean7 *http://www.ocean7watchco.com/store/ 
*Oliver *s.Oliver Watches Wristwatches at low prices - uhrcenter s.Oliver online shop 
*Orange *OWC Watch Company 
*Orbis Morgan* The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces 
*ORCA *H2O watch - Customization is Everything - ORCA 
*Orsa *orsa watches | eBay 
*Pita* Pita Barcelona - Innovation in Mechanical Watches 
*Praetorian* PRAETORIAN Watches 
*Precista* Time Factors Quality Watches On The Net Since 1996 
*Prometheus *Prometheus Watches, men watch, automatic mens watch ,mens watch, online watches 
*Raven *Raven Watches 
*RedSea *RedSea Dive Watches 
*Rogue Warrior *Rogue Warrior Brand 
*SAS *| SAS Watch Company Ltd. 
*Squale *Squale | Produzione di orologi subacquei 
*Swiss Military* SWISS MILITARY - Offizielle Homepage 
*Tactico *La Marca 
*UHR *Uhren von UHR 
*VDB *Vintage VDB - Watches: Home 
*Wilson Watch Works *Home 
*Yobokies* www.yobokies.com 
*Zenton* Home - zenton watches 
*Zixen *Zixen Watch


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Haven't seen Halios and Zenton on the list.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Thanks. I'll also add URLs.

It also begs the question of what defines a micro brand. For instance, should Laco and Muehle Glashuette be included?


----------



## boboo1421 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Ocean 7
Deep blue
Tactico (military branch of Crepas)
Steinhart
Kemmner
ETC...


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Forgot Squale and Aquadive, i would add them as well.


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Is DAMASKO really micro brand???


----------



## boboo1421 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Micro Brands*

H2O, Orca, Oliver, too.
Squale? Is it a micro brand?


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

If anyone wants to offer a definition of micro brand for consensus that would be helpful. I would begin by requiring that the marque needs to make their own products. At least assemble or regulate them though might disqualify a few Fricker cased watches also assembled by them.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Lum Tec. See Brice? No love.


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Would be nice if you could break this list down by continent too, so I know whether I'm likely to get hammered for Import Duty in the UK.

Thanks for the list by the way. :-!


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

What about military contract watches? Should Marathon and Cabot qualify even they have military contracts that make 1000s of units or more?


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



thekitkatshuffler said:


> Would be nice if you could break this list down by continent too, so I know whether I'm likely to get hammered for Import Duty in the UK.
> 
> Thanks for the list by the way. :-!


I'll add URLs. Then anyone can do their own research to that point. Meanwhile, Google is your friend.

I'm sure there are many small watch companies, from Germany and Japan at least, I've never heard of.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

BaliHa'i and Bathys...?


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



Hamsik said:


> Is DAMASKO really micro brand???


Probably, by most definitions, yes.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Interesting and amusing thread!
The more i read it the more they come up to my mind.

UTS
Ennebi
Kazimon
DWatch

I would consider Doxa a micro brand as well though in a different class...


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Hamsik said:


> Is DAMASKO really micro brand???


They currently make about 3000 watches a year. I don't really know where the line is between micro and non micro. I'd say probably so if you consider Helson a micro.

What about RGM?

Will


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Orsa
Bernhardt
NFW
Rogue Warrior


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Max Bill = Junghans


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



scheersmarc said:


> Max Bill = Junghans


Max Bill is a separate marque within Junghans, which is huge.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Great thread, thanks for launching it.

It would be greater, when :

- devide in land of shipment ( I like to know concerning import taxes)
- put website link behind the name (if there is one...)


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

I plan to add URLs. Some have different websites for US and Europe, etc. Taxes and customs duties need be your due diligence.


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Micro Brands*

With the lack of definition of micro brand .. 
VDB
DMH 
Urwerk
RS Smith
McGonigle


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Berkbinder & Brown constitute a Micro-brand?






I posted the video 'cause I like the song at the end. :roll:


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

I think many here will draw the line at high end custom watch makers like RS Smith. If put on the list then Philippe Dufour, Moser and others like them would make it.

Please weigh in.


----------



## dieOrg (Aug 18, 2012)

It will be nice if this list / post can become a sticky? Especially if the links are added.



Sent from my GT-P7300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



dieOrg said:


> It will be nice if this list / post can become a sticky? Especially if the links are added.


That will be up to the moderators but I hope it to be. I can issues with it though.


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*



vokotin said:


> Interesting and amusing thread!


Its not gonna end up like that watch ranking thread is it?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Praetorian and even Yobokies has made a 100 unit run of a diver watch.


----------



## RAPFOA1 (Oct 23, 2011)

moVas


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Don't know anything about them, but Vixa and Cairelli might count as micros. If you haven't already, OceanicTime has a pretty comprehensive list of dive watch makers, including many of the micros.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*



Ottovonn said:


> Berkbinder & Brown constitute a Micro-brand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I love this.... !!!

This is what I am looking for, a complete list of all excisting divers, no matter how small the brand is...
The Berkbinder & Brown, I like al lot, that is my kind a watch : big, rugged, unique style, and a nice story behind it.

Please guys, keep them coming, I'll buy them all


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



BigBandito said:


> Lum Tec. See Brice? No love.


I cannot find a website for Brice. Only through Amazon, etc. Please advise.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Great thread.

To the OP: You say the list is US-centric. Maybe it is, I dunno.
What I saw on the list were clearly companies that would get the respect of most WISs.
In other words, there was no mention, thank goodness, of "small" and "obscure" brand like Parnis, for example.

So I am wondering, is there some standard of excellence by which you're making the list?

I myself don't think "micro" only means small and obscure - as that would include a lot of simply junky brands that are NOT big due to their own suckage.

To me 'micro' means: known only to the cognoscenti, who are always small in number. 
A micro brand is like some fantastic, tucked-away bar in the back alleys of Prague.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*

OWC - http://www.orangewatchcompany.com/ (whoops, I see you have it listed as Orange already)

Grovana (micro?) - http://www.grovana.ch/History.html

Marcello C - http://marcelloc-watches.com/

UHR - http://www.uhr.info/index.php

Aramar - http://www.aramar.nl/

N.B. Yäeger - http://www.nbyaeger.de/


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*



marchone said:


> I cannot find a website for Brice. Only through Amazon, etc. Please advise.


I think he was referring to a fellow WUS poster.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



Chronopolis said:


> Great thread.
> 
> To the OP: You say the list is US-centric. Maybe it is, I dunno.
> What I saw on the list were clearly companies that would get the respect of most WISs.
> ...


No, I have used no personal standard of excellence. I am merely interested in having a comprehensive for all at WUS.. Of course, it opens a can of worms. As in "What is a Micro Brand?"

For instance, I'm prone to include Grovana, but it's pretty big. Parnis? Perhaps. Invicta. Doubtful.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

What's with the address for Dagaz? It should be Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*



Torrid said:


> What's with the address for Dagaz? It should be Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


LOL. Funny mistake.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Typo. It's been corrected.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is our website to add to the above list, thanks.

www.saswatchco.com

Regards
Graeme


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Micro Brands*

PMWF Brands Index. This link from the Poor Mans Watch Forum could be helpful with making a list.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

My credit cards gonna hate this list. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



BigBandito said:


> PMWF Brands Index. This link from the Poor Mans Watch Forum could be helpful with making a list.


Thanks. I have it bookmarked and will go through it. It's daunting which is why I haven't combed it yet.


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Micro Brands*



marchone said:


> Thanks. I have it bookmarked and will go through it. It's daunting which is why I haven't combed it yet.


Better finalize that definition of microbrand before you start. Also note that some brands already mentioned here (i.e. Lum Tec) are omitted.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

So are we defining micro brands as independent manufactures, minus the in-house movement...?

The company may seem a bit large relative to some other brands on the list, but Maurice Lacroix might be included. It's an independent company that makes its cases in-house, with a recent focus on in-house movements as well.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



BigBandito said:


> Better finalize that definition of microbrand before you start. Also note that some brands already mentioned here (i.e. Lum Tec) are omitted.


Lum Tec has been there. What else?

I'm wondering how to define a micro brand. It's pretty elastic as commonly used but generally includes divers and a lowish price point. Seoulseeker makes a point but I've begun to wonder if the definition should require a dive watch in a maker's offerings. The list is going to be controversial I'm sure.


----------



## pcmxa (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*



marchone said:


> Lum Tec has been there. What else?
> 
> I'm wondering how to define a micro brand. It's pretty elastic as commonly used but generally includes divers and a lowish price point. Seoulseeker makes a point but I've begun to wonder if the definition should require a dive watch in a maker's offerings. The list is going to be controversial I'm sure.


One definition might be number of any particular model sold per year, but I don't know how you get that info. When I think micro brand, I think of a caser (meaning they are having the cases manufactured for them or buying them off the shelf and are housing off the shelf movements with no custom modification for the most part) that is having their watches produced in batches or limited editions usually in runs of 25 - 500 watches. Total production would probably be under 200-300 but maybe as high as 5000.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



pcmxa said:


> One definition might be number of any particular model sold per year, but I don't know how you get that info. When I think micro brand, I think of a caser (meaning they are having the cases manufactured for them or buying them off the shelf and are housing off the shelf movements with no custom modification for the most part) that is having their watches produced in batches or limited editions usually in runs of 25 - 500 watches. Total production would probably be under 200-300 but maybe as high as 5000.


I have had similar thoughts. How many watches does Marcello C produce? Archimede? Kobold? Grovana? Should military contract makers like Marathon and Cabot be excluded?


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

I suppose my take on it is that if companies like Christopher Ward qualify as micro brands, then I don't really see how Maurice Lacroix (which does offer dive watches) doesn't qualify. Apart from ML being more upmarket, the brands are rather similar.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



seoulseeker said:


> I suppose my take on it is that if companies like Christopher Ward qualify as micro brands, then I don't really see how Maurice Lacroix (which does offer dive watches) doesn't qualify. Apart from ML being more upmarket, the brands are rather similar.


I concur. I couldn't find a Maurice LaCroix dive watch. Please link them. Thanks!


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*



marchone said:


> I concur. I couldn't find a Maurice LaCroix dive watch. Please link them. Thanks!


There are a few, usually in the Miros or Pontos lines

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/maurice-lacroix-miros-diver-379815.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f408/maurice-lacroix-pontos-s-diver-watch-hands-741821.html


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

They need to be current production, please. I can't find the Miros Diver in the 2013 catalog.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Oh, yeah... there's not a current one. The ML lineup changes really frequently compared to other brands.

That said though, I'm not convinced that making dive watches should be a requirement for micro brands - It's generally the watch-type of choice for micros, but dive watches themselves do nothing to make it any more or less "Micro".

**I personally am not convinced that ML or Chris Ward, maybe even Steinhart or similar brands, should be defined as Micros, but I'm playing the devils advocate here. I think there needs to be a distinction made between "Independent" (as in not part of a conglomerate) and "Micro".


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



seoulseeker said:


> Oh, yeah... there's not a current one. The ML lineup changes really frequently compared to other brands.
> 
> That said though, I'm not convinced that making dive watches should be a requirement for micro brands - It's generally the watch-type of choice for micros, but dive watches themselves do nothing to make it any more or less "Micro".
> 
> **I personally don't think that ML or Chris Ward, or similar brands, should be defined as Micros, but I'm playing the devils advocate here. I think there needs to be a distinction made between "Independent" (as in not part of a conglomerate) and "Micro".


Productions figures will impossible to come by. Chr Ward and ML are questionable, I agree, but when European brands unknown in the US come up I have no way of knowing if they sell tens of thousands of units overseas.


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*



marchone said:


> Productions figures will impossible to come by. Chr Ward and ML are questionable, I agree, but when European brands unknown in the US come up I have no way of knowing if they sell tens of thousands of units overseas.


It could quite possibly be limited by defining "luxury" independent brands as non-micro. Otherwise we could simply take every brand off this forum and add it to the list: Independent watchmakers


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

I've put a 2000-unit annual production maximum on it. That in itself will be very difficult to confirm.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*

There's also
Obris Morgan - The Offical Website of Obris Morgan Timepieces
TrinTec - Trintec :: Aviation, Marine and Weather Instruments


----------



## timesofplenty (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Kaventsmann
Germano & Walter

edit: Sorry, didn't see the price restriction


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Micro Brands*

I think you can safely say that Ginault is no longer, they don't answer on facebook, don't return messages and they haven't updated their website in over a year.

Buzz


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Damm, we have to remove "Berkbinder & Brown".

The watch is only 100 m WR


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

DMH must be removed, WR only 50 m


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Please remove Germano : price + 3000 USD


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Please remove RXW : only waterproof 100 m


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Please remove Sewills : only waterproof 50 m


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Please remove Smiths : only waterproof 100 m


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Please remove Speedbird : only waterproof 100 m


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Please remove Trintec : only waterproof 100 m


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Add Ginault.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

List is missing *Kremke* and the Berkbinder & Brown tool watch is only rated at 100m, definitely not a diver.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

All are noted and edited. Thanks, gents. Ginault appears to be out of business.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey marchone, great job!
What about Enzo Mechana?
By the way, the V001 was my favorite model, two words BAD-ASS!


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, Vokotin, but it's a daunting task and admittedly prone to mistakes. I'll correct them as I find things I missed and/or posters point them out. Even the requirements I used are changeable.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

marchone said:


> Thanks, Vokotin, but it's a daunting task and admittedly prone to mistakes. I'll correct them as I find things I missed and/or posters point them out. Even the requirements I used are changeable.


Yeah.. i understand that, it's not easy!
Thanks for the great effort anyway.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

vokotin said:


> What about Enzo Mechana?


Over the price point.


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)

marchone said:


> Over the price point.


Ok, Ennebi seems to be over the price point as well.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



boboo1421 said:


> Kemmner


I placed Roland Kemmner under his eBay name of Erkahund. Thanks for the others. Steinhart is too big to qualify as a micro brand even though they offer many models that directly compete in that market.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Micro Brands*

This is quite a project you've taken on. How about Stowa? I have no idea of their production #s, but otherwise I think they fit your criteria. But putting guidelines on what consitutes a micro brand is tough. Of my watches (CWC,Squale, Helson, Stowa,and MKII) I've really only considered the Helson and MKII as "micros" but based on your criteria they all could be. Not saying your criteria is wrong, I just don't what the true definition would be. I guess nobody really does.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



jswing said:


> I just don't what the true definition would be. I guess nobody really does.


And therien lies the rub. I wanted a quick list I could refer to and post for the WUS community. The responses have been very helpful.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*



jswing said:


> How about Stowa? I have no idea of their production #s, but otherwise I think they fit your criteria.


Stowa was under consideration but I have difficulty thinking they make fewer than 2000 watches per year if only for the popularity of the brand.

My next step is to send an email to every maker on the list (and others under consideration) asking for confirmation of the criteria. I do not expect all to respond. Even if Stowa qualified they may not want to be classified as a micro brand.

Another question I have concerning the criteria is the 2000-unit limit itself. Should makers who only do limited runs of a couple hundred of each model be eliminated although they offer more models that cumulatively add up to more than 2000 watches per year?


----------



## xtcv2k (Sep 28, 2010)

What about LUM-TEC?


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm doubtful Lum-Tec produces fewer than 2000 watches per year with that technology and model range. I got up to about 80 makers before I culled it. When I send an email blast that will help confirm the criteria. Gimme a couple days.


----------



## supra8903 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tourby...


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

I didn't thumb through all the comments thus far and not sure if anyone has brought up the subject but many of these companies have not produced watches in a long time. Many models or complete collections have been "sold out" for a very long time with no re-stock date in sight. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes. It's in the nature of micro brands. I knocked Ginault off the list as they've been unresponsive to inquiries for a year or more but many others take time to get production up and running again but eventually do. Armida and Mk II are two that come to mind.


----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

I don´t know exactly their prices, but what about ...

Essex, Germano, Momentum, Nauticfish, Ocean Arc, OWC (orange watch company), Ralf Tech, Sea God, Serket, Sonic, Tärnan, Tempest, Tempvs Compvtare, Tiburon, Xicor, Zuriner.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Orange has been on the list since I began it. Germano & Walter was taken off because they only have 100m WR ratings. I'll have to go through the others when I have time. Thanks for your contributions.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

What about the 3H Italia" (3H ITALIA)
I don't have enough info to tell if it's a micro or not though.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

sarasate said:


> What about the 3H Italia" (3H ITALIA)
> I don't have enough info to tell if it's a micro or not though.


No deal, only WR 150 m


----------



## 021411 (Jun 17, 2007)

Let me look into Dwatch. I read on another forum it's basically out if business although the website is still up and running. I'd hate for someone to order a watch and lose their money into a black hole. Communications with the company is nil.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

marchone said:


> Orange has been on the list since I began it. Germano & Walter was taken off because they only have 100m WR ratings. I'll have to go through the others when I have time. Thanks for your contributions.


The only Germano & Walter watches i know are 500m, not 100m.

Not an easy task to list them all.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, guys. I'm up to my ears in work but will get back to this in a few days. Please keep the info coming.


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

I didn't read the whole thread, just looked at the list.

How about Welcome to DR Custom Watch - DR Custom Watch Online Store - (Powered by CubeCart) ? The guy does homages to different watches at good prices. I just got myself one of his Fifty Fathoms homages a couple of days ago (it's on my wrist while I am writing this...).


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Great Job marchone. :-!

I looked through this and wondered, would Ollech & Wajs qualify (O&W Precision) as sold by Howard Marx at West Coast Time, or directly by 'O&W Watches by A. Wajs'? :think:

(I'll try to find the URL and add/edit)

(Later edit- 'O&W Watches by A. Wajs' is http://www.chronotime.ch/ )

Thanks for the list- |>|>


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

Ollech &Wajs is a great brand with many models available over the years that fit into the genre. I took them off the original list as I could not get production numbers from them. With revised criteria they should be on it.

The work required to update the list, lack of response from some makers, lack of interest from posters here, and constant changes in the business had me shelve the project. I'm glad to see someone discover it every once in a while. Cheers!


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

I found the list and the comments super helpful. I'm now drooling over the Muhle big 29er....


----------



## isfuzz (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow great info thanks guys


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Micro Brands*

UHR is just a mill that churns out Private Label designs that has their name stamped onto it. If you were to consider all of the other brands using these exact same watches just with their logo on the dial instead, it would be way more than 2000 going out the door every year.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Aquadive is not a micro-brand, we have AD's in other countries and Aquastar was never a micro-brand and has not been manufactured in decades....


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

marchone said:


> Orange has been on the list since I began it. Germano & Walter was taken off because they only have 100m WR ratings. I'll have to go through the others when I have time. Thanks for your contributions.


Germano & Walter watches are conservatively rated at 500m water resistance. Possibly over the price point though.


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*



W. C. Bartlett said:


> Aquadive is not a micro-brand, we have AD's in other countries and Aquastar was never a micro-brand and has not been manufactured in decades....


I actually know zero about Aquastar. Is this their website? Aquastar - Regatta Watch - Home


----------



## RogueJestyr (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Please fix the link for Dagaz watches, it currently goes to this site | d.m.h. - dingemans mechanische horloges


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Sorry, guys, my edit feature is no longer available.


----------



## mrallen13 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Resco should be on this list I would think. Resco Instruments - Welcome. Apologies if I missed it in the list.


----------



## Luminated (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Micro Brands*

I don't know total production figures or yearly sales but I honestly would have still classed Lum-tec as a micro brand or at the very least nowhere near the size of the large manufacturers. Also it a true all-American brand with stellar customer service.

Lum Tec, LLC


----------



## robi516 (Dec 30, 2012)

Does Doxa meet your criteria?


----------



## Arcticboy (Jan 9, 2008)

A new micro brand has emerged, Brathwait. Still, all quartz watches so far&#8230; BRATHWAIT | Slim Wrist Watch Minimalist Design


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

UDIVER said:


> List is missing *Kremke* and the Berkbinder & Brown tool watch is only rated at 100m, definitely not a diver.


WISH I HAD A SUBZILLA!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

In my opinion XICORR is micro brand Xicorr / Collection


----------



## GuyB2 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Micro Brands*

What about Borealis?


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

How about Scurfa Watches ? They only have Quartz but do have an auto coming.


----------



## dsvilhena (Dec 1, 2013)

Artonthewrist said:


> How about Scurfa Watches ? They only have Quartz but do have an auto coming.


I'm quite curious about Scurfa. I've seen a few good pictures and found the materials and finishing good


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

This is such a great list for someone who is new to the micro brand scene. Does anyone know if one of these exists, separated by price point (ie. brands <$500, brands <$1,000, brands <$2,000, etc.)?



marchone said:


> I'm compiling a list of micro brands. The criteria for a micro brand to make this list are:
> 
> 
> 2000-unit annual production maximum
> ...


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Davosa should be here too!


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

marchone said:


> I'm compiling a list of micro brands. The criteria for a micro brand to make this list are:
> 
> 
> 2000-unit annual production maximum
> ...


Terrific list, marchone! And with websites&#8230;that'll keep me busy for a while!!


----------



## 604Yarks (Nov 14, 2013)

Holy catfish, how do I get in on a Crepas? Their watches are gorgeous!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had a couple - fantastic design and execution. The Crepas Tektite was just a bit too big for my taste (at the time - who's to say what I'd think now?!) and the Tactico (sister company) TC2 was gorgeous and the right proportions but was moved on in the purge of 2015...

Anyway, I was only able to buy used. They open up pre-order slots for very limited runs and they sell out fast. I'm still trolling the interwebs for an El Buzo (size be damned!) and would love a Scuba 500 but the only for sale used is outrageously priced.



604Yarks said:


> Holy catfish, how do I get in on a Crepas? Their watches are gorgeous!


----------



## Erichong9848 (Sep 24, 2016)

I think Aramar should be up there right?


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

X-frame ?
(X-Frame Vulcan Series )
they made one successful kickstarter and starting the second one in a few days


----------



## Germanox (Jan 17, 2016)

and Gruman ? www.grumanwatches.com


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Red Sea and Orsa are both defunct. They should be removed from the list. 


--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Dan Henry? Why is the depth rating important to the definition of a microbrand? 

EDIT: Never mind. Didn't see it was part of the Dive Watch forum

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redzebra (Mar 6, 2016)

These may have been mentioned, but I'll list them:
Aevig 
Ancon
Aramar
Borealis
Certina
Gerlach
Scurfa
Manchester Watch Works
Maranez
Makara
Melbourne Watch Company
NTH
Unimatic
Zelos

Here is a list of upcoming and micros, but not exclusively dive watches:

Upcoming & Micro Watch Brands - WatchBandit


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Pantor

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro-Brand Fan (Oct 12, 2016)

Here is one I do not see

Balticus...


----------



## rokwldr (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: Micro Brands*

Szanto should qualify.


----------



## vulcan_innova (Sep 9, 2016)

Archimede?


----------



## BerutoSenpai (Sep 7, 2016)

redzebra said:


> These may have been mentioned, but I'll list them:
> Aevig
> Ancon
> Aramar
> ...


I dont think Certina is a micro brand.

I'll suggest adding one to the list, Rougois, An American based micro brand watch.
Welcome to Rougois Watches - Rougois


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Some italian guys that should qualify:

Gruppo Ardito Watches http://rawatches.wixsite.com/gruppoardito/home-uk
Lamberti Orologiai Catalogue - Lamberti-Orologiai - Orologi di Lusso, orologi da polso, cronografi, orologi meccanici, automatici e manuali
Unimatic Unimatic - Unique edition watches
Vertigo Watches VERTIGO Watches - Home


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

_*Technically almost ALL watch makers are Micro brands except the big boys, like Citizen Seiko Timex Pulsar G SHOCK Omega Rolex and so on (their sales are real proof of that) mainly because what you see in every town at any given jewellers would be considered the BIG companies and anything else that is not in every regular jewellers shop (that sell watches) is a Micro brand, if for example we here on WUS and other forums alike had no access to computers then the only way we could ever see watches to buy would be in the real world, actually going into Brick and Mortar stores to view and buy, and of course the Micro's probably wouldn't even exist except in their own towns of origin where they might get a chance at having local stores display their wares, possibly some that get into conventions could strike gold by getting theirs into some stores around the world, but as you all know, your local stores have a select few watch companies that they sell those certain brands, thus making them the non Micro's and all the rest very small in the equation.

Take a Micro brand like Panerai (*_*OOOH!! Panerai is not a Micro I hear you say*_*) slap that on a celebrity in a Movie or on the red carpet VOILA now you have sales *_*(Expensive watches do not mean you are not a Micro brand)*_* and many that want what the celebrity types wear, *_*This is why the general public want replicas or Fakes without the cost*_* without that exposure the sales would be far far less, Omega worn by BOND in Movies, increase sales 100 fold (*_*007 blah blah), *_*mainly due to the exposure, without that there would be a dramatic decrease in their worldwide sales, Point is it is ONLY us the WIS that know all or at least a modicum of brands that are available, the average Joe in the street that is not a WIS, are the ones that can answer the question as to what is the best known watches, and that is because of their personal exposure to whatever is in their local stores in the Mall.

1000's+ of people here on WUS and other forums, Billions of people in the world that wear a watch, 1000's+ here on WUS know the names, Billions worldwide don't have a clue who these makers are and probably will never even see them EVER in the real world, that's why you only see the big boys in the field on the average joe in the street, apart from meeting a few WIS I personally have never seen any single brand on a wrist other than what the celebs wear or what is considered BIG time Rollies and so on Seiko's Citizens win that hands down.*_

Clarification this is not knocking any watch company this is not to ruffle any feathers so please no panties in a twist if your favourite watch maker was named here.


----------



## shayanwa (Feb 2, 2015)

You're the best!


----------



## Concept22 (Apr 21, 2015)

Could you add 'Scuro' to the list? The current model is the S Series Titanium Dive Watch. Thanks


----------



## BWC (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi.

Butler Watch Company . Butler Watch Company is a microbrand for your list.

Thanks,


----------



## DB040 (Oct 5, 2016)

What about Aulta, Momentum, Karlskorna, Aevig, Bruvik, maen


----------



## X-Factor (Oct 30, 2017)

Aquatico http://www.aquaticowatch.com for the "under $500" price point....


----------



## julio13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Zelos Dive watches?


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

BWC said:


> Hi.
> 
> Butler Watch Company . Butler Watch Company is a microbrand for your list.
> 
> Thanks,











Heck yeah, happy to say that my experience with my Butler J80 has been awesome all around.


----------



## Casertano69 (Sep 22, 2012)

Can you add Zahnd & Kormann(ZK)to the list?


----------



## Metropilot (Dec 2, 2009)

Is this thread still active? We work on a new series of watches. Not particularly dive watches but we plan to make them at least 300m. STRELA Watch

Edit: Oh, I just saw the thread starter is banned and the last reply was from 2019. Sorry to bump this... Ouch.


----------



## Derwatch (Oct 15, 2007)




----------

